# batterie sur Ipod touch



## FlnY (16 Avril 2008)

bonjour a tous,

il se trouve que j'ai un probleme avec la batterie de mon ipod touch je dois le recharger tout les jours car du jour au lenemain ma baterie passe de 100% a 10% sans l'utilser ou alors il perd la moitié de sa baterie lorsque je navigue dans le menu 
pourtant g bien pris soin de desactiver la recherche de reseau pour eviter a l'ipod de rechercher des connxion inutilement 

es ce que quelqu'un pourrai m'aider


----------



## Z... (16 Avril 2008)

Je voudrais savoir si, d'après toi, tu as pris soin de ta batterie (charge complète une fois par mois, uniquement quand la batterie est déchargée complètement, batterie non soumise à de trop hautes températures, ni à de trop basses, etc...).
Si tu as rempli toutes ces conditions, ta batterie à un problème (même si tu ne les a pas remplies, il y a quand même un problème) : tu as alors deux choix :
- Ou le SAV qui te la remplace (est-ce-payant ? Je ne sais pas...)
- Ou alors c'est toi qui t'y colles, tu changes la batterie, et tout, et tout, mais tu perds la garantie.
C'est tout ce que je peux dire.


----------



## FlnY (16 Avril 2008)

en fait mon ipod a tt juste une semaine, donc je l'ai rechargé entierement des que je l'ai eu , mais je me demande si ca ne peux pas etre du a des prise secteur en mauvais etat parceque je me suis raccordé  d'autres prise et j'ai l'impression que ma batterie d'ipod ainsi que d'ordinateur dur plus longtemps 
enfin c' est peut etre une fausse idee de ma part


----------



## troopa75 (16 Avril 2008)

je vois pb de batterie...et tu te les procurer ou ton ipod touch? de kan date sa date d'achat?


----------



## FlnY (17 Avril 2008)

je me le suis procurer dans un magasin apple a nancy et sa date d'achat est du 9/04/08


----------



## FlnY (19 Avril 2008)

apparement mon pb de batterie semble resolu car il ne se decharge pu la nuit et je n'ai fait que change de prise secteur et le laisser decharger entierement puis se recharger entierement


----------

